# Mixed substrate in 75 gallon tank



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Getting closer to getting wet. Bought 60 pounds argonite sand #5, 30 pounds white marine sand and 30 pounds live sand. My plan is to put the aronite sand on the bottom, the white sand on top of that in the foreground and the live sand in the background under the live rock. Live rock should be here in about 3 days. Live sand is sealed in bag and will stay that way until I am ready to put saltwater in the tank.
I have also now read that argonite sand can be a real mess so should I stop and rethink, or am I okay. I bought all of the marine substrate the LFS had in stock. That is the reason for the mix.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I would not mix all this stuff togather. What a mess you will have when you have to clean the sand. Stick with the live sand only.


----------



## jbhillman (Aug 14, 2011)

Big Dog said:


> I would not mix all this stuff togather. What a mess you will have when you have to clean the sand. Stick with the live sand only.


Thanks. That advice would have been more helpful had I gotten it before I set the tank up on the 13th. Too late now.


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Just next time I would not do it. So many of my friends have done this and they all wish they had not. Good luck with your new setup.


----------

